# Gluten Sensitivity



## heatherwinters

What ICD-9 code would you use for gluten sensitivity?  Patient does not meet criteria for Celiac Disease.


----------



## godisgood07

*Gluten sensitivity code?*

My first time going into this question and answer forum, hope you get this. Did you ever get an answer to the gluten sensitivity question?


----------

